# H&R Sport Springs MQB 8V A3 - Installed



## FLtrooper (Jul 16, 2012)

I Recently had the chance to install the H&R Sport Springs part #50340 on my 2015 P+ A3 with NO sport package. The springs are advertised as 1.3" lower (depending on what package you have). 

Before the install I measured Fender to Ground (FTG) 27" on all 4 corners in my level garage. 

Directly after install I measured 26 1/4" Front and 25 7/8" Rear. I assume due to the stiffer spring rate in the front because of the engine weight that the front will sag or lower in time. If I could get 25 3/4" all around I would be happy. I will update the measurements in a week.

I took a small test ride and enjoy how smooth the new springs are. They appear to be around 30-40% stiffer but even over speed bumps and hard stops it never felt too aggressive. I enjoyed how stable the vehicle felt at speeds up around 70mph. 

Over all I am happy and will just keep my fingers crossed everything levels out!

*All 4 corners measured 27" before.*



*The front measured about 8 3/8".*



*Driver Side Front Wheel before.*



*Car Before.* 



*Car After. *



*Driver Side Wheel After. *



*Rear side by side.*



*Front side by side.*


----------



## bz0n3 (Sep 12, 2006)

Wait.... Is you car FWD or Quattro?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bz0n3 (Sep 12, 2006)

Also, how is it when going through bumps? Noises? Is it harsh?


----------



## FLtrooper (Jul 16, 2012)

bz0n3 said:


> Wait.... Is you car FWD or Quattro?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


My A3 is a 2.0 Quattro. The #50340 is for Quattro only per the H&R website.



bz0n3 said:


> Also, how is it when going through bumps? Noises? Is it harsh?


No noises, and not harsh. My wife just took it to the grocery store with my Mother in Law, she didn't even notice a difference. Durning a test ride at higher speeds and steering aggressively I could feel a slight differnce in firmness.


----------



## Fizzboy7 (Feb 20, 2003)

Very nice results. But why not just get the A3 with a sports package? It's all done for you, warranted, and the cost is low.


----------



## sevenVT (Aug 18, 2004)

Fizzboy7 said:


> Very nice results. But why not just get the A3 with a sports package? It's all done for you, warranted, and the cost is low.



This is usually more a result of what's on the lot, versus what actually exists for options in the product line. Not everyone orders their car, nor has the perfect one sitting around available to snag.



@OP How long has the install been in for? (Figure you are letting them settle) When will you do a second measurement, and will there be pictures?


----------



## FLtrooper (Jul 16, 2012)

sevenVT said:


> This is usually more a result of what's on the lot, versus what actually exists for options in the product line. Not everyone orders their car, nor has the perfect one sitting around


Exactly.. But also my wife didn't want the sport seats so I wasn't left with many options. 




sevenVT said:


> @OP How long has the install been in for? (Figure you are letting them settle) When will you do a second measurement, and will there be pictures?


They were installed the day of the review (yesterday). The car hasn't been driven since my Ol' lady had a short trip to the grocery store (less then 3 miles round trip). I checked the front measurements today and it appears they might be down about an 1/8th of an inch (26 1/8") and the rears are the same. I think my wife has a couple hundred mile trip this week so that will be the real test.

So far I'm impressed. I didn't want it to be slammed or to stiff. There isn't any alignment issues but I'm putting new wheels and tires on within the next few weeks so I might get it all checked out to avoid premature wear.


----------



## VWNCC (Jan 12, 2010)

Fizzboy7 said:


> Very nice results. But why not just get the A3 with a sports package? It's all done for you, warranted, and the cost is low.


There are also those (such as myself and many of the professional European reviewers) who found the S-line suspension way too harsh, so I ordered an S-line with standard suspension and hope that there will soon be an aftermarket setup that will give ride quality close to standard but handles better and sits lower.


----------



## FLtrooper (Jul 16, 2012)

VWNCC said:


> There are also those (such as myself and many of the professional European reviewers) who found the S-line suspension way too harsh, so I ordered an S-line with standard suspension and hope that there will soon be an aftermarket setup that will give ride quality close to standard but handles better and sits lower.


 H&R Sport springs might be what your looking for!



itr_1211 said:


> Did the bump stops needed to be trimmed?


Nope.. With the front a little less then an Inch and the rear right at an Inch lower, there should ong be an issues with bottoming out on the bump stop. The shocks still have decent travel.


----------



## VWNCC (Jan 12, 2010)

FLtrooper said:


> H&R Sport springs might be what your looking for!



Really looking forward to your upcoming thorough review once you have spent more time with it.


----------



## FLtrooper (Jul 16, 2012)

VWNCC said:


> Really looking forward to your upcoming thorough review once you have spent more time with it.


Just took my wife and mother In law out and noticed no noises or anything unusual. The car drove great and felt only a tad stiffer.

One thing I noticed is it seems the headlights are projecting down a little.. Anyone know how to adjust this?


----------



## bz0n3 (Sep 12, 2006)

FLtrooper said:


> Just took my wife and mother In law out and noticed no noises or anything unusual. The car drove great and felt only a tad stiffer.
> 
> One thing I noticed is it seems the headlights are projecting down a little.. Anyone know how to adjust this?


I read somewhere else that if you go by the dealer they'll adjust them right then in there....


I'm really looking fwd to more pics with sun shining at your car after it settles down. You posted one above but not the whole car is lit up...


----------



## FLtrooper (Jul 16, 2012)

bz0n3 said:


> I read somewhere else that if you go by the dealer they'll adjust them right then in there....
> I'm really looking fwd to more pics with sun shining at your car after it settles down. You posted one above but not the whole car is lit up...


Having an alignment done at dealer this weekend, I will inquire about the lights. I will get some pics once I get the tires for my new wheels.


----------



## bz0n3 (Sep 12, 2006)

FLtrooper said:


> Having an alignment done at dealer this weekend, I will inquire about the lights. I will get some pics once I get the tires for my new wheels.


Where you able to get the headlights adjustment squared away?


----------



## FLtrooper (Jul 16, 2012)

bz0n3 said:


> Where you able to get the headlights adjustment squared away?


I went to the dealership to have an alignment and also had them check out the headlights. The lights were tested and are in spec. The alignment was a tad off in the rear but not too bad.

The car is driving great!

I need a better picture but here it is with the new wheels!


----------



## A3_yuppie (Jun 5, 2006)

If you are not happy with the headlights just ask the dealer to adjust them up. Mine were aimed too low for my liking even on the stock Sport suspension

Or do it yourself following the procedure below, which requires a VCDS cable. Headlight aim is a safety issue!

http://wiki.ross-tech.com/wiki/index.php/Audi_A3_(8P)_Headlight_Aim_Control_(Xenon_Plus)

Even though the above is for the old A3 I understand it's the same thing for the new A3.


----------



## Chimera (Jul 6, 2002)

Won't the phillips head adjustment screw raise/lower them without the need for software calibration?


----------



## RyanA3 (May 11, 2005)

A3_yuppie said:


> If you are not happy with the headlights just ask the dealer to adjust them up. Mine were aimed too low for my liking even on the stock Sport suspension
> 
> Or do it yourself following the procedure below, which requires a VCDS cable. Headlight aim is a safety issue!
> 
> ...


hey there!
link broken.


----------



## A3_yuppie (Jun 5, 2006)

RyanA3 said:


> hey there!
> link broken.


I cannot get it to work, just Google Audi A3 VCDS headlight adjustment.


----------



## A3_yuppie (Jun 5, 2006)

Chimera said:


> Won't the phillips head adjustment screw raise/lower them without the need for software calibration?


You have to use VCDS to put the headlight sensors in aim adjustment mode, otherwise they would remember the old angle and pretty much undo your changes. At least this was the case on the old 8P, so I expect the same here.


----------



## JayBeeSki (Aug 2, 2001)

Glad to see you finally got the springs installed, car looks really good with the new wheels too. 

JB


----------



## FLtrooper (Jul 16, 2012)

A3_yuppie said:


> You have to use VCDS to put the headlight sensors in aim adjustment mode, otherwise they would remember the old angle and pretty much undo your changes. At least this was the case on the old 8P, so I expect the same here.


I only notice it at lower speeds. It appears the headlights work fine at normal speeds but I will look into a VCDS adjustment. 

The diameter of the new 235/35/19 Bridgestones are about slightly taller compared to my oem conti 18's so the FTG measurements are a tad higher now.


----------



## bz0n3 (Sep 12, 2006)

liking the wheels a lot man!


----------



## BlackAceAudi (Nov 1, 2014)

FLtrooper said:


>


Looks great, sir!


----------



## FLtrooper (Jul 16, 2012)

BlackAceAudi said:


> Looks great, sir!


Gracias!

I was waiting to get a better picture to send one over. Everything came out great and had some new re760s mounted. 

Thanks again


----------



## Kingcone (Nov 1, 2006)

*H&R SPrings*

Have you seen anymore leveling since installed? Would these springs work on an A3 TDI Premium with standard suspension?


----------



## FLtrooper (Jul 16, 2012)

Kingcone said:


> Have you seen anymore leveling since installed? Would these springs work on an A3 TDI Premium with standard suspension?


I actually haven't seen any sag, it appears they are staying out with about 800 miles on the setup now. The front is 26 1/2" and the rear is 26".

I don't think these will work on the 2 wheel drive models.


----------



## danielmierloi (Oct 8, 2014)

*Audi a3*

I just purchase an a3 2015 premium , I changed rims as well just like u, right now I want to lower it I purchase the right item for my car because is fwd , my question to you is when u lowered first time did u went for the alligment right away? And where did u lower it ? Thank u


----------



## TnTNYC (Aug 1, 2012)

Looks really good! If it drives nice I may put this on my own short-list. Sadly, my sport package doesn't include sport suspension. Not sure if related to early release of S-Lines. The S-Line's ride is a little soft for my liking, coming from a TRD suspension on a Scion.

Cheers! :beer:


----------



## vwlippy (Jul 17, 2001)

FLtrooper said:


>


Nice :thumbup:


----------



## FLtrooper (Jul 16, 2012)

danielmierloi said:


> I just purchase an a3 2015 premium , I changed rims as well just like u, right now I want to lower it I purchase the right item for my car because is fwd , my question to you is when u lowered first time did u went for the alligment right away? And where did u lower it ? Thank u


Thanks, the alignment wasn't bad and was done a week after install due to also adding new tires and I didn't want premature wear.. I lowered the car in my garage!




TnTNYC said:


> Looks really good! If it drives nice I may put this on my own short-list. Sadly, my sport package doesn't include sport suspension. Not sure if related to early release of S-Lines. The S-Line's ride is a little soft for my liking, coming from a TRD suspension on a Scion.
> Cheers! :beer:


Thanks! These springs are not very stiff to me and I compare them to the driver gear springs I had on my GLI.



vwlippy said:


> Nice :thumbup:


 I still need to grab some better pictures.


----------



## danielmierloi (Oct 8, 2014)

*Headlights audi a3 2015*

Hi I lowered my car today and now the headlights they are not the same , anyone known how I can adjust headlights, thank u


----------



## CbutterK (Feb 27, 2015)

danielmierloi said:


> Hi I lowered my car today and now the headlights they are not the same , anyone known how I can adjust headlights, thank u


+1. I lowered my S3 with H&R SuperSport springs, and now my Headlights only cover about 12 feet in front of the car. I heard there are no mechanical adjustments(adjustment screws) on the 8V chassis, and needs to be programmed through VCDS. If this is the case, has anyone successfully adjusted them after lowering?


----------



## davera3 (Jul 26, 2014)

CbutterK said:


> +1. I lowered my S3 with H&R SuperSport springs, and now my Headlights only cover about 12 feet in front of the car. I heard there are no mechanical adjustments(adjustment screws) on the 8V chassis, and needs to be programmed through VCDS. If this is the case, has anyone successfully adjusted them after lowering?


Well, on my A3, but yes, after lowering from my sports suspension, I had to go back to the shop and they 'raised' the headlights via VCDS. Was just the same as everyone is describing here. Just fine afterwards. Took like 8-10 minutes.


----------



## FLtrooper (Jul 16, 2012)

http://forums.ross-tech.com/showthread.php?2534-2015-Audi-S3-8V-Xenon-Range-Adaption-LED-Headlights

That might help.. try resetting the values if possible or give it some miles and see if it corrects itself. At first mine seemed to be pointing directly in front of the car so I attempted to have the dealership correct it during the alignment but the dealership said everything was good and so far I havent heard my wife complain!

:thumbup:


----------



## bz0n3 (Sep 12, 2006)

FLtrooper said:


> http://forums.ross-tech.com/showthread.php?2534-2015-Audi-S3-8V-Xenon-Range-Adaption-LED-Headlights
> 
> That might help.. try resetting the values if possible or give it some miles and see if it corrects itself. At first mine seemed to be pointing directly in front of the car so I attempted to have the dealership correct it during the alignment but the dealership said everything was good and so far I havent heard my wife complain!
> 
> :thumbup:


From your experience, would you say the install on our cars is fairly the same as the mk7 gti?






It seems pretty easy, did you also have to losen the axle?


----------



## FLtrooper (Jul 16, 2012)

bz0n3 said:


> From your experience, would you say the install on our cars is fairly the same as the mk7 gti?
> 
> It seems pretty easy, did you also have to losen the axle?



I did a spring install on a MK7 GTI (almost the same as a MK6) and can attest to it being almost identical. I don't remove or loosen the axle with my technique, I simply compress the front struts when still mounted on the car until the bottom portion is out of the spindle. It can be done with a floor jack, 1' 6"-2' 2X4, and a large tie wrap if your looking for extra safety.

I assume I could do the front and rear without a lift in under 1.5hrs. 

:thumbup:


----------



## bz0n3 (Sep 12, 2006)

FLtrooper said:


> I did a spring install on a MK7 GTI (almost the same as a MK6) and can attest to it being almost identical. I don't remove or loosen the axle with my technique, I simply compress the front struts when still mounted on the car until the bottom portion is out of the spindle. It can be done with a floor jack, 1' 6"-2' 2X4, and a large tie wrap if your looking for extra safety.
> 
> I assume I could do the front and rear without a lift in under 1.5hrs.
> 
> :thumbup:


Thanks a lot man, I think I could do it myself once i receive my set


----------



## AZ a3 (Mar 25, 2015)

thanks for the info.... now that you have had them on for a while are you still happy with them? I'm looking to swap out my OEM sport package springs for something a little lower on my wife's a3, but don't want to get the "slammed look"


----------



## ThorMjolnir (Apr 9, 2014)

*Where did you purchase the new wheels?*

I am having the most difficult time finding replacement wheels for my 2015 A3 2.0. If you don't mind me asking, where did you purchase those wheels?


----------



## FLtrooper (Jul 16, 2012)

ThorMjolnir said:


> I am having the most difficult time finding replacement wheels for my 2015 A3 2.0. If you don't mind me asking, where did you purchase those wheels?


Thor.. They are not easy to locate unless your willing to pay $500+ per wheel plus center caps at the dealer and adding tires on top of that! I got kinda lucky and scored them off a brand new S3 that had wheels replaced before delivery. They are awesome wheels (light weight) but they haven't grown on me yet. I might not be a 19's kinda guy!!:banghead:

:thumbup:


----------



## kjcooperncsu (Jan 5, 2015)

OP, What's your wheel gap measuring at now. I have the sport suspension w 19s and was wondering how much of a drop I could expect w these springs.


----------



## jasso86 (Sep 22, 2010)

CbutterK said:


> +1. I lowered my S3 with H&R SuperSport springs, and now my Headlights only cover about 12 feet in front of the car. *I heard there are no mechanical adjustments(adjustment screws) on the 8V chassis, and needs to be programmed through VCDS*. If this is the case, has anyone successfully adjusted them after lowering?


I did mechanical adjustment and didn't do any VDCS programming and they stayed in the position I adjusted to...


----------



## superwtc (Feb 19, 2006)

As always troop, phenomenal work! I picked up a 16 s3 . Funny how we both ended up Over on this side of the fence.


----------



## FLtrooper (Jul 16, 2012)

superwtc said:


> As always troop, phenomenal work! I picked up a 16 s3 . Funny how we both ended up Over on this side of the fence.


Haha...I guess we both got tired of spinning up the front tires! I'm envious of S3, it was just too hard to justify because in our household the car is the ol' lady's.

I won't give up my truck becaus it totes around the "real" toys!


----------



## ah_kiat (Oct 1, 2015)

nice A3 ! Does your car sits lower now ?

I'm deciding between H&R Sports Spring or Eibach Sportline for my FWD A3.....


----------



## VWNCC (Jan 12, 2010)

ah_kiat said:


> nice A3 ! Does your car sits lower now ?
> 
> I'm deciding between H&R Sports Spring or Eibach Sportline for my FWD A3.....


Are you EU or NA?

Reason why I am asking is that I am interested in getting some Eibach springs but can't find anyone offering them in NA.


----------



## ah_kiat (Oct 1, 2015)

i'm from Singapore....


----------



## FLtrooper (Jul 16, 2012)

ah_kiat said:


> nice A3 ! Does your car sits lower now ?
> 
> I'm deciding between H&R Sports Spring or Eibach Sportline for my FWD A3.....



Ok, I just measured the left side @ 25 7/8" front and @ 25 3/4" in the rear. The ol' lady parked so close to the garage wall I can't walk between to get the right side...lol 

It appears the front is slowly leveling out, perhaps due the heavier weight of the engine.


----------



## scope213 (Feb 19, 2015)

Lol with those rims your A3 looks like an S3. 
I got the H&R sport springs installed as well and I'm happy with the results. Also, I had a pair of Bilstein sport struts installed on the rear...love it!


----------



## ah_kiat (Oct 1, 2015)

FLtrooper said:


> Ok, I just measured the left side @ 25 7/8" front and @ 25 3/4" in the rear. The ol' lady parked so close to the garage wall I can't walk between to get the right side...lol
> 
> It appears the front is slowly leveling out, perhaps due the heavier weight of the engine.


show some pics bro !


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 24, 2015)

I've been running the H&R Sports for about six months on my personal car. It's certainly the most compliant ride for the A3/S3, especially if you are running an aggressive wheel/tire. If it's a daily, Sport Spring is probably the safest choice for fixed height, especially if you're on rough road or carry passengers often. I haven't had any rubbing and the only negative I've seen, is that the front end hasn't settled as much as I've seen on other platforms










That being said, a Super Sport or coil over is probably what you're going to want to rock to get the heads turning.


----------

